# help id



## schutzen-jager (Aug 12, 2021)

this morning estate sale find from mansion in Plainfield NJ. - blade marked [ YAX - Japan - stainless ] - unusual saw like tooth blade -
any info about use + value would be appreciated -


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 13, 2021)

I can't help much I'm afraid, but it looks like it works as a traditional Japanese pull-saw, but has been kinda hybridised to make the handle like a western saw.

A 'Western Wa' saw, if you will.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 13, 2021)

found in kitchen along with some German chef's knives -


----------



## KenHash (Aug 14, 2021)

YAX was the brand name used by Yasuhiro Fujiｍoto when he ran a Cutlery facotory in Seki in the 1960s-70s.
He eventually closed shop and continued solely as a Custom Knife Maker.
Mr Fujimoto at the Dec 1984 New York Custom Knife Show,


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 14, 2021)

KenHash said:


> YAX was the brand name used by Yasuhiro Fujiｍoto when he ran a Cutlery facotory in Seki in the 1960s-70s.
> He eventually closed shop and continued solely as a Custom Knife Maker.
> Mr Fujimoto at the Dec 1984 New York Custom Knife Show,
> View attachment 137961
> ...


thanks for the info -


----------

